# What does 'losing her ligaments' mean?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Being completely ignorant on this topic I am wondering what exactly you look for when a doe is ready to kid and loses her ligaments? 

Can she find them again later?? (Sorry - I always find the humor in things. :ROFL: )

My question is serious though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

On either side of the tailbone you'll feel tendons that are similar to what a pencil feels like, the closer a doe is to delivery you won't feel the "ligaments" anymore.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

A doe who is not bred or still early on in her pregnancy will be nice and stiff or hard around her tail head. A doe who's getting ready to kid will turn to mush in order to allow her kids to fit through. Here's a picture of me checking for ligaments on a doe who has lost her's. You can tell because my fingers sink down in her skin around her spine...


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a great photo Ashley! :thumbup: 

Kristen


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, now I need to take one of a doe who has ligaments to show the difference.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That was a very helpful photo Ashley and good answers to help me. Now ... do you have that photo of a goat with ligaments?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't taken one yet. Haven't thought about it, been too busy. If I remember I'll get one today.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Question-went out this evening to check on my doe who is going to kid soon (within days) and her ligs are still there, but could feel her tailbone/vertebrae in the end of her back-around her tail-I've NEVER felt anything like that. Definite change, but does anyone have thoughts on this? It was WEIRD!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The tail head becomes prominent the closer they get to their due date, this is mainly because of the loosening and shifting of the pelvis to allow for delivery....the ligaments disappearing and the area getting soft and mushy are sign that she's within hours of delivery. You will definately know the difference when she's really close.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

If her ligs are still there then she's probably just making preparations for the deliver ahead of time. Once the ligs are gone watch her very close.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html

Here is a link to Fiasco Farms scroll down and you'll find where she talks about the ligaments, this helped me a lot and then just feeling them twice a day every day. When they are gone gone you will know, if you can't feel them one day make sure you feel around real good, cause sometimes they can move around or be a little hard to find when she's softening, but they are there or you can even feel them get soft and then harden back up and then get soft the week before she's due to kid. You will know when they are gone gone though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone has great advice and info..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

